# How Many Barbecue Books Do You Own?



## Kloset BBQR (Mar 8, 2005)

My wife thinks that I have a problem buying BBQ books.  I have over 30.
How many do you own.  This will either confirm I have a problem or just a passion for learning the history and techniques of good Q.

Have another one on the way (Jack Daniels).

Kloset


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 8, 2005)

4 I think.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2005)

4 here, but I do have a few other general cookbooks with bbq in them..


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 8, 2005)

4 in total. I think you might have a problem


----------



## Bruce B (Mar 8, 2005)

Five, and for those of you in Crystal Lake, IL who can't read, that's 5, and 3 grilling books.


----------



## Finney (Mar 8, 2005)

Just 2 BBQ specific cook books.  :|


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2005)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> 4 in total. I think you might have a problem


Well, yeah!  But, it's not the 4 books!!


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Mar 8, 2005)

Sue glad to hear that.  For a minute I thought my wife might have a point!

So far (in no particular order)  my favorite BBQ books are:

BBQ USA
BBQ Bible
How To Grill
Legends of Texas BBQ
Paul Kirks Competition BBQ 
Smoke & Spice
Dinosaur BBQ 
Thrill of The Grill
North Carolina Barbecue: Flavored by Time
Let the Flames Begin: Tips, Techniques, and Recipes for Real Live Fire Cooking

As you can probably tell I am slightly prefer grilling over smoking but only slightly.  Something about cooking over a live fire that I partcularly enjoy!

Kloset


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2005)

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> ...  Something about cooking over a live fire that I partcularly enjoy!
> 
> Kloset


Gasser, eh?    I like the convenience too.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Mar 8, 2005)

We have a gasser.  But I actually prefer charcoal grilling.  I use the gas mainly in the winter.  Helps melt the snow too.

Kloset


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2005)

Oh, well, when you said "live fire", I assumed ...  :roll:


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Mar 8, 2005)

Bill you've never seen my flare ups!  Now thats a live fire!  Gives a whole new meaning to the Thrill Of The Grill!

Kloset


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2005)

LOL!  I see one every 5 seconds when I'm looking at one of your posts.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Mar 8, 2005)

Niagara River Smoker said:
			
		

> LOL!  I see one every 5 seconds when I'm looking at one of your posts.



Now come on Bill. Every 5 seconds?  That would be more like Woodman's speed.  I don't hold a candle to him, the most prolific poster in the history of Q boards.  I'm still struggling to get rid of Rube status! LOL!  What's the magic number until I get to the next level? 50 or 100?

Kloset


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2005)

Yepper, in your avatar!     Yeah, Woodpost and FinnPost are hard at it!!  Here's the breakdown before I Guested myself..


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Mar 8, 2005)

Thanks Bill, BB here I come.  Will have to work a little harder to be a Butt!

Kloset


----------



## Finney (Mar 8, 2005)

BBQ book update: 4 as of 5 min ago.  Yeeeaaa Overstock.com.


----------



## Woodman1 (Mar 8, 2005)

Kloset, I've only got three! I've only read one! Hey, I'm thinkin that we do our first dry run Friday 06/03- Saturday 06/04 at SmokeStock and let the attendees serve as judges! It'll be at Greg's house so it'll be a natural. What do ya think? Uncle Bubba?


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Mar 8, 2005)

Woodman said:
			
		

> Kloset, I've only got three! I've only read one! Hey, I'm thinkin that we do our first dry run Friday 06/03- Saturday 06/04 at SmokeStock and let the attendees serve as judges! It'll be at Greg's house so it'll be a natural. What do ya think? Uncle Bubba?



Sounds like a good idea to me.  Where's Bubba?

Kloset


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Mar 9, 2005)

BBQ'n is a highly addictive and contagious affliction!  Your friends will thank you for exposing them.

Kloset


----------

